# Book Review:  RED MOON, BLACK MOUNTAIN, by Joy Chant



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 27, 2006)

RED MOON, BLACK MOUNTAIN, by Joy Chant

This book was one of the first epic fantasies to come out of the ground-breaking Lin Carter Adult Fantasy series for Ballentine, back in the 1970’s, and it has been reprinted many times since -- it must, therefore, have been widely read -- yet it seems that few readers are familiar with either the book or the author today.  Though seemingly poised to become a popular and highly influential writer within the genre, and despite multiple award nominations and enthusiastic reviews, Miss Chant went on to publish only three more books, and afterwards faded from the fantasy scene entirely.

The premise of Red Moon, Black Mountain is typical, although less of a cliché back in the 70’s:   Three children are whisked suddenly and mysteriously out of modern-day England and into the fantasy realm of Vanderei, where they become key figures in an epic battle between forces of good and evil.  While the younger children, Nicholas and Penelope are magically transported to the windy peak of Black Mountain and a fateful meeting with the Princess In’serinna, their teenage brother is taken to a different time and place, where he is destined to play a far more important role among the nomads of the plains.

In’serrina and her entourage are on their way to observe a battle between the white eagles and the black -- a bloody combat which is also a preliminary test of strength between the powers of the Starborn enchanters, represented by the Princess, and their exiled kinsman, the black magician Fendarl.  Fendarl’s power had steadily increased through the long ages of his exile, and war seems inevitable, so even if the white eagles are able to win this skirmish, there is no guarantee that the Starborn will be victorious in the greater battle to come.

After the eagle’s battle (eerily played out under the light of the red moon associated with Fendarl’s sorcery) Nicholas and Penelope’s story continues in a fairly predictable fashion.  In’serrina and Penny are captured by enemy forces, while Nick runs off to summon assistance.  Although none of this will read as particularly original, the characters are well-drawn and the prose consistently excellent.  That part of the story concerned with In’serrina and her suitor, Prince Vahn, is particularly engaging.  Though many readers will be reminded of the story of Aragorn and Arwen, at least Chant treats In’serinna’s dilemma -- in having to choose between her magical heritage and her love for Vahn -- as the wrenching and difficult decision it would have to be.  (Why is it that it’s always the female who has to give up everything in order to marry the person she loves?  You don’t see male characters renouncing power and immortality for the sake of a pretty face -- or if you do, it’s treated as tragic and misguided.) 

Any reader picking up the book for the first time might conclude after the first few chapters that he or she has seen it all before, and yet ... and yet as someone who read the book when it first came out, I can vouch for the fact that none of these themes or characters seemed shop-worn and over-used back then.   (It is an unfortunate fact that any writer who produces something which goes on to influence many other writers -- albeit many of them at second and third hand -- is going to look less  original and appealing to later readers who are already familiar with those books and writers he or she has inspired). While Nicholas and Penny’s experiences sometimes read as YA adventure, there are scenes throughout the book that are moving and powerful.   Chant’s powers of description,  her ability to bring people, places, and cultures to life were truly impressive.

Where the book really shines is in recounting Oliver’s experiences with the nomadic Khentor, whose society has been described elsewhere as a cross between Native American and Cossack steppe culture.   Adopted by the “Father” (or chieftain) of the Hurnei tribe, he is quickly absorbed into their society.  For Oliver, time passes at a different pace than it does for his young siblings, and it soon becomes evident that Oliver’s sojourn in Vanderei is of much greater duration than that of Nick and Penny, as he grows from adolescence to maturity within the tribal culture. By the time they meet again he has become so acclimatized to Khentor customs, language and ways of thinking, he barely recognizes the younger children, can’t even properly pronounce their names, and finds himself quite unable to slip back into his expected role as their older brother.   From his viewpoint, Oliver Powell no longer even exists, there is only Li’vanh of the Hurnei -- and while some of Oliver’s memories still linger, they are distant and painful, challenging as they do his new sense of identity.   The undeniable love he feels for Nick and Penny only makes him feel guility and uncomfortable.

In addition to growing from boy to man, Oliver/Li’vanh has been training to be a warrior.  Those strange signs that accompanied his first mysterious appearance among them have convinced the Hurnei (staunch allies of In’serrina’s people -- in fact, Prince Vahn is half-Khentor) that he will be their gods-chosen champion against Fendarl when war finally breaks out.  In the event, more is be expected of Li’vahn than courage in battle, and even victory will not bring peace.  The bloody conflict arouses inhuman powers and natural forces which must be bound again or widespread suffering will follow, and it falls to the Chosen One to pay the ultimate price.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Jun 27, 2006)

Teresa Edgerton said:
			
		

> For Oliver, time passes at a different pace than it does for his young siblings, and it soon becomes evident that Oliver’s sojourn in Vanderei is of much greater duration than that of Nick and Penny, and he grows from adolescence to maturity within the tribal culture. By the time they meet again he has become so acclimatized to Khentor customs, language and ways of thinking, he barely recognizes the younger children, can’t even properly pronounce their names, and finds himself quite unable to slip back into his expected role as their older brother.   From his viewpoint, Oliver Powell no longer even exists, there is only Li’vanh of the Hurnei -- and while some of Oliver’s memories still linger, they are distant and painful, challenging as they do his new sense of identity.   The undeniable love he feels for Nick and Penny only makes him feel guility and uncomfortable.



That sounds good, good, good!  I always love heart-wrenching stuff like that, particularly when it deals with loss of identity.  

How much of the book deals with the period after Oliver and the other two meet again?  (Is it just the last few chapters, or is it a big chunk of the novel?)


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 27, 2006)

They meet about 2/3's of the way through, but the discomfort and disorientation he feels at the reunion is only the focus for a couple of pages, since at that point he has the world-threatening clash of armies before him.

His earlier confusion about who he is and how he arrived there is less heart-wrenching.  Unlike the younger children, he starts forgetting these things almost immediately.  The advantage to that is the way in which the reader is drawn into the Khentor culture along with Oliver, and you really get a clear and detailed picture of how these people live and think.


----------



## jackokent (Jun 27, 2006)

I remember loving this book.Thought you're review really summed it up.


----------

